# Saturday wee'd on me



## kopikat (13 Oct 2012)

Having spent all week working in the office, going around the M25, grabbing lunch on the run, and last night finding I had to work on saturday, I was a bit fed up. But, saturday lunch time, I had done eveything that was required of me and was back home by 1pm. Right I thought, a quick bite to eat and get the bike out. So at about 1.45pm I set off with no particular destination in mind, just take it as it comes I thought. About 7 miles out it started to rain, and rain hard, within 5 minutes the gutters were overflowing, unable to take the volume of water coming down and I was soaked to the skin. But then 5 minutes later the sun was out again. Press on I thought, i'll dry out as i go along, and I did. The next 10 miles or so ticked by on the computer and I was almost dry again. Then GOD flushed his toilet again, and once more the heavens opened, worse than before if possible. Before having time to react I was soaked again, but this time there was a tree that I was able to shelter under, but all that did was let me get cold, shivery cold. 10 minutes later it had eased up enough that I got going again, so thoroughly cheesed off, cold and wet, I headed for home and a hot shower. After a wipe down with an oily rag and some fresh chain lube my bike was back to it's best and the shower put me in a better mood too. At about 6pm we decided that we would get a takeout for dinner. The order was rung through to our local takeaway and, alas, delivery was out of the question as their driver had let them down. So, being the gentleman that I am, "I'll go on the bike and pick it up" I said. Well, not 3 turns of the crank had been made when I felt a spit of rain, then another and another. Before I got to the end of the road, my jacket was begining to stick to me, my touser legs were dripping water out of the ends and I was once again, soaked. Where are these rain showers coming from and why are they saving themselves just for me. I thought the monsoon season only happened in the tropics ! I really feel that the weather has got a personal grudge against me today. When I got back with the takeout, I had to strip everything off and jump in the shower again to warm up, so by the time I got to eat, my part of the meal was a little past its best, even though 'she who must be obeyed' had put it in a warm oven...... So while she watches Strictly, and before I start sneezing and sniffling, I thought I would sit here in my dressing gown and share my wetness with everyone else. Thankyou for reading and, have you been wee'd on lately ?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Oct 2012)

Sounds a thoroughly miserable  couple of rides , though for volunteering to go and get the takeaway. 

My commiserations and no, I have not been rained on for a while, as 

I'm a wimp
I've got the cold, so been feeling a bit 'under the weather' 
I've got a crook wrist, so can't lean on the bars with it 
Have a / and sleep the sleep of the justified !


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2012)

been blue sky and sunny here in North Wales. I really feel sorry for you though. Tough luck.


----------

